# Sticky  Yes, I can host a meeting!



## Michael

We have a perennial problem of finding places to hold meetings. This is the place to volunteer!

Our most popular meetings are in members' homes. Everybody likes to look at other people's tanks, trade plants, and socialize. Our meetings are very informal, if you could host one it would be great.

You don't need to give a presentation, and you don't need to provide snacks. We just need a place to gather, talk, and trade plants. The plant trading area can get a little messy, so fine carpets or antique tables are not a good idea.

If your home isn't suitable, maybe you have access to some other meeting place--a community room in your apartment complex, a recreation room at your school or church, or your garage. Yes, we've had really good meetings in garages.

So please volunteer. Thanks!


----------



## Dejlig

I'd be happy to host a meeting if people are willing to make the trek up to Allen. I don't have a fish room or anything, just a 150g, a 55g and a 37g.


----------



## Michael

Thank you! Let me check with the executive committee, and will get back with you by PM about possible dates.


----------



## jerrybforl

Hey guys!

I've been talking to Steve about scaping him a 10gallon tank. He said that he couldn't find a place, but Dejlig wouldn't mind hosting. If this is the case, Dejlig would you mind letting me scape this 10gallon for Steve at your home? 

Also, I need to date. I'm starting a new job, and I will be working on Sundays. I have to let them know that this was already an arranged event. Just need the date. 

Also, on the scape I will need some plants to scape with. 

Crypts
Moss
Ferns
anubias 
Val
tiger lotus

I will be bringing some plants, but I just want to make sure I have enough to work with. It's going to be an open style tank mostly. Steve said he has some nice guppies and endlers. One or the other will be used to give a splash of color.

I'm excited, as is Steve, to do this scape for him.

Please let me know on the date.


----------



## Michael

We have an embarasment of riches!

Dejlig just confirmed that he will host the July meeting. I am not sure about the logistics of transporting a fully scaped 10 gallon from Allen to south of Fort Worth where Steve lives. It might be best to do the demo at Steve's house at a future meeting, if he is willing to host.

Of course, Steve and JJ may not want to wait that long, which is perfectly understandable. And Steve may be fully prepared to move the tank from Allen to his house.

I absolutely do not want to discourage enthusiasm, but it may not be feasible to do all of this at the July meeting. Let's try to separate the activities in two different meetings.


----------



## jerrybforl

Well since it's only a 10 gallon, and if Dejlig doesn't mind, we can fill it so everyone can see the finished product. Then just drain it off for transport. Very easy! 

But this all must be confirmed within the next few days. I have to let my new job know.


----------



## stmarshall

I have no problem transporting the tank back to the SE Ft Worth area. I could keep everything damp, leave a little water in the tank and put clear plastic over it. I'll take pictures just in case something moves. I have a fast car but drive slower a lost slower then it can do.


----------



## Dejlig

I don't mind you scapping the 10g over here, but I do have a 150g planted discus tank that could use some scapping should you desire to take that on. Not sure how comfortable you are with warm water plants though.

I'm not sure what the committee has planned yet, we may not have time to rescape a tank this time. I'm anxious to hear what they have planned...

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'm comfortable with warm water plants, and scaping a tank. me and dejig could always scape his 150 and do a talk on how to set up a planted discus tank.


----------



## Michael

I hope this will not offend anyone, but someone has to make a decision.

We will work on Dejlig's 150 gallon discus tank, and save stmarshall's 10 gallon for another meeting if he and JJ want to wait. Joey already offered to do a presentation on planted discus tanks, so this would be a great fit.

Joey or anyone, can you give us a list of plants that tolerate high temperatures? That way we can bring some to the meeting.

Thanks to everyone, and please understand that we are trying to organize this in the way that makes the best use of time and place.

--Michael


----------



## stmarshall

I'm old so another month to wait on my 10 gallon is OK with me.


----------



## fishyjoe24

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showt...-have-worked-for-me-in-a-discus-tank-(photos)

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?55440-So-ya-wanna-planted-Discus-tank

is there a date yet, so I can start making a pres. or I might just wing it.


----------



## Dejlig

Nice links Joey, and thanks for the aquascapping help!

I believe it is going to be the 28th, but not 100% sure on that. I'll post some pics of the tank and current plants tomorrow, along with the eqip and fert info. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Michael

It will be the 28th. Our web site and auto responder should be updated sometime this weekend.


----------



## jerrybforl

Works for me. I wouldn't mind helping with the scape either. I'll see about getting the day off.


----------



## Michael

JJ, I really hope you can join us.


----------



## fishyjoe24

28 works for me too. I even have some low light plants for the scape.


----------



## Pam916

Darin that owns Petworld in Haltom City says he will host a meeting. He suggested sometime in February.


----------



## aquarium hippy

How many folks are we talking about in these meetings My house is small but I have a largish back patio and a couple collapsible tables. My wife is expecting in the next couple of weeks but maybe able to host in the fall?


----------



## CrownMan

Hi Jason,

I have attended some and held some meetings with as few as 8 people and as many as 20 or so. It depends on the location, topic and in some cases time of year. We have members as far Northeast as McKinney and some as far Southwest as Joshua that attend meetings.


----------



## MacFan

My aquariums aren't of the same quality as others in the group (though they're improving), but I have plenty of space to host a meeting. If there was something people wanted to build, this would be the place to do it. Is there any acrylic device that is new or growing in popularity in the hobby?


----------



## ElektroPR

My principal is OK with us having a meeting at our school, John Neely Bryan Elementary. We have a 40 Breeder already running, a 3 gallon rimless tank that I bought from Dustin FishTanks during Dallas Aquashella and a 20 Long that is already setup with fake plants (its a fantasy theme tank for our registrar officer, she love purple stuff). Just let me know a a month in advance because a school administrator has to be onsite, our meeting are usually on Sundays and the Sundays are sacred for us teachers. A Saturday will be better for the school meeting but I can try negotiating for a Sunday.

For details about the 40 Breeder setup click the following link:

https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/143677-help-40-breeder-planted-aquarium-setup.html

I would love to have any of the tanks re-scaped by the pros!.


----------

